# Anyone else trying to get hot for summer?



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Summer was kind of made for singles - for the first time ever (since high school anyway) I'm trying to get extra hot for the season, and see what I can pull dating-wise. 

Anyone else in this boat? I'm down 5lbs, really want to wear a bikini without the damn cover-up. Definitely want to hit up the beach, beer fests, sailing, etc. Eye candy abounds!


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

bravenewworld said:


> Summer was kind of made for singles - for the first time ever (since high school anyway) I'm trying to get extra hot for the season, and see what I can pull dating-wise.
> 
> Anyone else in this boat? I'm down 5lbs, really want to wear a bikini without the damn cover-up. Definitely want to hit up the beach, beer fests, sailing, etc. Eye candy abounds!


Pictures or we don't believe you! lol

Good for you on losing the weight, having confidence in yourself is worth a million bucks. That in it's self will make you incredibly sexy.

I'm 55 so have lowered the bar a bit, I don't think I will ever get to refer to myself as "hot" again. I'll settle for healthy, happy and wise.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Actually, yes, but just overall. I had a terrible time eating for a few days after I found out, and I have parlayed that into running on the treadmill, eating better and less and lifting weights. 40 is coming up soon and I'm going to be in shape one way or another, and whether I am single or married.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I've been trying to get into better shape but not with the goal of dating. I'm about 2/3rds finished with P90X using the hybrid-mass schedule. I'm hoping to gain a little more muscle mass on my arms/chest and then cut about 5 lbs of fat which should give me a nice 6-pack.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Married in a mismatched Drive couple. No need to be Hot. A pulse is sufficient. But, considering what would be required should I end up single again, I better take care of this relationship.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I recently started working out again with the intention to look better for summer...not for dates, but for me. I got knocked on my butt with some kind of virus just as I was getting going, so now I am back to square one!


----------



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

bravenewworld said:


> Summer was kind of made for singles - for the first time ever (since high school anyway) I'm trying to get extra hot for the season, and see what I can pull dating-wise.
> 
> Anyone else in this boat? I'm down 5lbs, really want to wear a bikini without the damn cover-up. Definitely want to hit up the beach, beer fests, sailing, etc. Eye candy abounds!


Congrats on the weight loss! I think a lot of people try to shed weight for the summer, so enjoy your newfound confidence.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Yup. Been working out for last 3 months. I eat 95% of the time healthy. I cut out soda 100%, not a drop since Dec. 29th. I drink water and iced tea. Oh and beer on the weekend. It's all about what you eat. I'm finally back in 31" jeans and built up my shoulders/chest/arms.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

Down a dress size now - it's funny how much of a difference a few pounds can make! Also got a tan going on, which I think helps to give off that fit/healthy look. (Some people look good really pale. I am not one of them.)


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

Working on trimming a few pounds. I'm pretty happy with how I look. I'm tall, so I hide extra weight well. Losing the weight will give me extra energy. I'm looking forward to an active summer, I don't want to have to bow out of activities because I'm tired or out of breath. 

I'm down about 20lbs from last year, would like to trim another 20. I'm at that tipping point now where muscle gains are offsetting fat loss, so the scale has plateaued. But I'm okay with muscle.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

I have started running and my goal is a half marathon this summer. 
I don't have a weight problem, but I want to keep my tummy in good shape, so running helps. At 40+, most Indian men in my circle look much older so I don't want to go down that road. Not looking for a date since I am married, but I want to look good when I am with her since she takes good care of herself.
Also want to go to the gym and develop my muscles a bit.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I was never hot and never will be.  Or maybe I was in my 20s and didn't appreciate it. Much like Cooper I think that ship has sailed. I just want to be comfortable in a tankini or 1 piece and not have my thighs stick together in the heat! haha!

I'm running again but it's not for any particular reason besides I have put some weight back on and I'm not happy about it but life threw a lot of crap at me in 2015. I am proceeding through C25K quicker than the first time i did it and my legs are obviously stronger because they don't feel weak and I don't have shin splints - it's really aerobic conditioning. I'll get there.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Enjoli, if that's your picture there, I think you are very very pretty!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If any of my fellow TAMers feel the overriding need to get "hot" for the summer, just pack your butts out here to the ranch for some arduous fence post work, and we'll get you plenty "hot!"

And also in great shape, I might add!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> *If any of my fellow TAMers feel the overriding need to get "hot" for the summer, just pack your butts out here to the ranch for some arduous fence post work, and we'll get you plenty "hot!"
> 
> And also in great shape, I might add!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nothing like a little manual labor to get in shape!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

nirvana said:


> Enjoli, if that's your picture there, I think you are very very pretty!


Thanks - that's me 20 pounds ago! Hair longer, face a little rounder. I'll get back there.


----------

